# New MAC Lover in the House!



## stephie06 (Jun 24, 2007)

hi everyone! my name is Stephie. i'm originally from LA, but attending college in TX. i'm an accounting major, i get good grades, and i work in a sushi restaurant. hehehe come see me sometime and i'll hook you up with some sushi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i LOVE LOVE LOVE mac! i only started collecting it in Dec 06 b/c i thought it was either too expensive or just out of my league. anywho, i've expanded my (then) small collection to quite a large one and i'm not stopping!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm filipino-american. nc30 to nc35. i love to play around with bright colors, but i still love to wear neutrals. makeup is like my art. i was never good at drawing or painting, but i love to play around with makeup. it just isn't about beauty to my, but it's more of an expression of personality. 

i'm super excited to have found this site. i've already seen so many interesting tuts that i'm sure will further my abilities and i can't wait to start sharing what i know with y'all!


----------



## lara (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Stephie, welcome to Specktra!


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 24, 2007)

thank you lara!


----------



## Janice (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra Stephie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Are you studying @ UT Austin or another uni in Central Texas? Glad to have you here with us!


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Janice! I'm studying at TCC and will transfer to UT Arlington this Fall. Glad to see another Texan around here


----------



## miss_emc (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey Stephie, welcome to Specktra hun!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jun 26, 2007)

to Specktra!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra! Great to have you here!


----------



## juli (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 30, 2007)

thanks so much ladies!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------

